# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 46)



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2017)

*How do you all store/display your personal completed creations? *
*(Bowls, Boxes, Calls, Peppermills, Knives, Pens)*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the Doc and the New Yorker too...


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2017)

You mean you're supposed to display them

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a 2' x 4', 4 shelf high unit that stays in the closet in our spare room. I've got collapsible crates that I keep everything in it until it's time for a show. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2017)

Store? Display? Hell I use them!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2017)

I give them to my wife, and let her deal with it. They're scattered about the house, most on the shelving in the hole where the picture window used to be before the living room was added on. That way they are seen from either room. And, every time anyone comes in and spies it, she tells them all about it.
And, drags out all the goodies she has hid elsewhere.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> You mean you're supposed to display them



I was more wondering about this strange new word "Completed"

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## CWS (Nov 12, 2017)

The only ones I have are the ones I receive as trades or gifts. Of course my wife gets first pick on the I make and I give the rest away.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2017)

justallan said:


> I was more wondering about this strange new word "Completed"



Oddly enough, I just completed one yesterday that I started a month or two ago! It'll be on her shelf this week beside the other half of it that I finished a couple weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 12, 2017)

*I don’t do Bowls, Boxes, Calls, Peppermills, Knives, Pens *

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2017)

Banana Crates!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> *How do you all store/display your personal completed creations? *
> *(Bowls, Boxes, Calls, Peppermills, Knives, Pens)*
> 
> 
> ...


Paxton puts them under his bed

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't really have a collection to display. Most of my stuff has been given away. I have 2 end tables in my living room and a few bowls from my early learning years but that's about it. Ex wife has some of my nicer stuff.
I saw this high hall table or sofa table at an auction and just fell in love with it. I found out it was a high end piece made by a furniture company here in Michigan. So I use it to display my early crap bowls on. So it's kind of a bicycle, picture, woodworking, artsy fartsy thing. Of course the bike is just a temporary in progress thing.


 also displays an occasional kitty. They like to lay on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm thinking about burning it all down and putting it in a box....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 12, 2017)

I have extremely limited display privileges in the house, so most of the stuff I make ends up in a big Rubbermaid storage box in the garage until I have enough to burn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I have extremely limited display privileges in the house, so most of the stuff I make ends up in a big Rubbermaid storage box in the garage until I have enough to burn.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I'm thinking about burning it all down and putting it in a box....



Just make sure you send that log to me first....lol


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Just make sure you send that log to me first....lol



Just burning the finished stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Just burning the finished stuff.



How's the show going Colin? Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2017)

Tony said:


> How's the show going Colin? Tony



If I respond right now it'll be filled with profanity. I'll do a recap tomorrow

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 12, 2017)

My stuff ends up wherever but I display the items made by other WB guys all over my wife's shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> My stuff ends up wherever but I display the items made by other WB guys all over my wife's shop.



I'm with you Les, I've got more stuff out that others here have made than my own stuff! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 14, 2017)

The things I make aren’t kept for long. They make it into the house where the Mts. can critique it and I can sign it. Then they go either into my “show” containers or taken to whoever wants it— I post them, orrrrr they become gifts.
They’re kind of like relatives, you want’em around for a lttle while— then you want’em gone.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Nov 17, 2017)

I just show the bowls to my wife. That way she displays them and I don't have to worry about trying to sell them. She claims them all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

